
Should You Choose a Female Doctor? - MarkMc
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/14/well/doctors-male-female-women-men-heart.html
======
ddingus
I ended up with one for a time due to insurance hassles. She was great. One of
the best experiences I've had.

Having struck a few discussions about this, I've settled on being gender
agnostic. Good doctors can consult where needed, and good patients can
communicate well enough to indicate when needed.

I had the discussions with others, some who have strong gender preferences,
some who didn't. I wanted perspective. Just an inclusive body of opinion to
consider, FWIW.

All doctors are high value people. They have put in the work, and while they
vary as people do, I would not want discrimination limiting them. They went in
to fix the people, and the vast majority of them are all about doing that.

